# Is it wrong to treat your poo like your child?



## May Wong (May 18, 2013)

Has anyone of you been accused of treating your dog like a child?  Do your friends think it's sickening? In some instance, I guess it is a substitute for many reasons. I guess I fall into that category. Should one be judged for that?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I get this a lot
And my answer is why don't they deserve that kind of love? 
I say you can tell a lot about a person by how they treat animals and I don't mind being thought of as some one who loves with my whole heart.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

People always make fun of us cause we dress Molly (when it rains and it's cold) and take her to doggy play and daycare. They think it's stupid and a waste of money. I think it makes her happy so I don't care. 

Some friends thought the bed we bought her was ridiculous but she loves it and since she isn't allowed on the furniture it's perfect for her

Poo's are just baby's there is no other explanation


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

We do treat Rufus like a child, and friends do tease us, but none have ever said it was sickening (otherwise they would not still be friends). I am a big believer in live and let live. And judge not lest ye be judged, and if your slate is clean....and etc... you get the point.  If it makes you happy and it makes her happy then keep doing it!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

No definitely not.. You shouldn't be judged. People will judge though, but it's not right. For some reason, people think they have the right to judge people who are different to them. Thankfully I think this culture is changing but it's a long way off. 

My girls are my babies, I don't and probably won't have any human children. I don't think my girls are a replacement or substitute but they are central to our life and I brought them into our home for them to be an integral part of our life. Most of my friends and family accept that they are very important to us, that's enough for me.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

do people think I am crazy for loving lady like I do....YES
do I care, nope.
how unfortunate their lives must be to not know the love a dog can give you, a truly unconditional kind of love.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

May Wong said:


> Has anyone of you been accused of treating your dog like a child?  Do your friends think it's sickening? In some instance, I guess it is a substitute for many reasons. I guess I fall into that category. Should one be judged for that?


One should not be judged for that at all.
It's your life, your dog, your rules. 
Miss darcy is obviously a huge important part of your life - so why not share some of the best bits with miss darcy.
I certainly don't feel sickened for her having to stay in top hotels (a little jealous maybe ) and get to have great walks in great places. 
I do feel sickened for dogs that are treated worse than animals, ie kept outside, (excluding some working dogs) never shown affection, never exercised properly, poorly fed etc.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I agree with Tracey here, the flip side of it is far, far worse!


----------



## May Wong (May 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> One should not be judged for that at all.
> It's your life, your dog, your rules.
> Miss darcy is obviously a huge important part of your life - so why not share some of the best bits with miss darcy.
> I certainly don't feel sickened for her having to stay in top hotels (a little jealous maybe ) and get to have great walks in great places.
> I do feel sickened for dogs that are treated worse than animals, ie kept outside, (excluding some working dogs) never shown affection, never exercised properly, poorly fed etc.


Thank you Tracey. That was the best answer yet. I always watch Dog Rescuers and feel really sad, wishing I can do something for those abused, abandoned and neglected dogs, give them a home and a place to feel safe. I have been accused twice by one person who remains anonymous for treating Darcy like a child and accusing me of everything I've done "wrong", e.g. she had to be shaved recently because I wasn't doing the basic things like grooming her properly. She failed to read that it was the result of wearing and Equafleece that would keep her warm from the change in weather and the rain that caused her to matt like crazy. That it's ridiculous that I take her to restaurants. I always have a better time when I have Darcy with me - I suppose that person thinks the dog's place is in the home and not at restaurants. Quick to judge and obviously has an issue with my existence. As someone said - life's too short. One should do what's happiest for oneself. And it's good to hear you all do the same - so I am not so different from poo lovers.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

May Wong said:


> Thank you Tracey. That was the best answer yet. I always watch Dog Rescuers and feel really sad, wishing I can do something for those abused, abandoned and neglected dogs, give them a home and a place to feel safe. I have been accused twice by one person who remains anonymous for treating Darcy like a child and accusing me of everything I've done "wrong", e.g. she had to be shaved recently because I wasn't doing the basic things like grooming her properly. She failed to read that it was the result of wearing and Equafleece that would keep her warm from the change in weather and the rain that caused her to matt like crazy. That it's ridiculous that I take her to restaurants. I always have a better time when I have Darcy with me - I suppose that person thinks the dog's place is in the home and not at restaurants. Quick to judge and obviously has an issue with my existence. As someone said - life's too short. One should do what's happiest for oneself. And it's good to hear you all do the same - so I am not so different from poo lovers.


May, I don't like the sound of that person you speak of. What a horrid sounding person. Let it wash over you. Whoever they are, they are a fool, silly fool!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

We are the same here. Everything is better when Rufus is with us. People are friendlier, and he has such joie de vivre it makes everything old seem new again. I think Darcy is a very lucky dog.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I wonder who is the happiest and most fulfilled in their lives - you or "anonymous"?
I know who my money's on x


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I don't have kids of my own, but I celebrate and coo over all of my friends and family's kids. My mom commented on how my puppies are like my babies and she is right. They are my babies. There are several friends who have commented in a joking way how they need to do a "doggie intervention". I don't really talk to them anymore. And I've become closer to friends who understand my feelings for my babies and have met a whole slew of great people, even those who live far away from us, who understand and more importantly love my babies like I do. They bring joy in so many ways all of the time. Can't say the same about most people I know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

ok this is it ,i love my ginger in every way possible ,she cuddles with me and sits on my lap she kisses me and i kiss her ,,she in my little girl, and if any one don't like the way i treat my little gill they can go to H*^L .and i think every one should love there dogs like i love mine. i knew people who had a very nice dog, but they got up in the morning fed her and went to work, came home let her out to poo and pee fed her again .she was in the house all night till they went to bed .and the next day the same. i don't ever remember ether of them petting or talking to the dog beside saying go lay down ,which was a very common Fraze.that is not my idea of having a dog .what do you people think ever know any one like that i love my ginger and that is that and if they don't like it so what


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm not sure I treat my dogs like my children.... the kids would probably say that the dogs get treated better, and I'd reply 'that's became they are nicer'  
In truth the dogs are an integral part of our family and we would be a poorer and sadder family without them. The dogs give love and more love and even more love. The provide us with laughs, family walks and did I mention the love? If a child comes in after a rough day with friends, teachers, parents etc one or other or all 3 dogs provide love, cuddles, licks and soon the sad child is happy and chatty...
Anything I lavish on my dogs doesn't come close to repaying them what they give to us. People without dogs might not understand. Their loss.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Anything I lavish on my dogs doesn't come close to repaying them what they give to us.


Amen.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> I'm not sure I treat my dogs like my children.... the kids would probably say that the dogs get treated better, and I'd reply 'that's became they are nicer'
> In truth the dogs are an integral part of our family and we would be a poorer and sadder family without them. The dogs give love and more love and even more love. The provide us with laughs, family walks and did I mention the love? If a child comes in after a rough day with friends, teachers, parents etc one or other or all 3 dogs provide love, cuddles, licks and soon the sad child is happy and chatty...
> Anything I lavish on my dogs doesn't come close to repaying them what they give to us. People without dogs might not understand. Their loss.


So well said!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm with you lot ladies. I have always had fur babies since leaving home 26 years ago and yes they are my babies I have not had any children myself but as others have said love and fuss over my young nieces and nephews and spoil them (my OH says too much) My brother and dad tell me that I treat my boys as if they are my children? and the problem is???? They are a lot less trouble that a lot of my friends children have been I can tell you. I'm told by dad and brother that I should not allow them to sleep with me and OH and told that they must cost me lots because of vet bills, grooming, toys, coats and best food I can give them. I told them it's my money and my chose and it is none of their buisness what I do. I spoil my brother's family rotten as I love my sister-in-law and kids (he only gets token presents now), and Mum and Dad (OH says I spend too much on them) My sister-in-law loves dogs and has a rescue puppy same age as George, but as much as she loves her the children are always first which for her is right. My brother has never been a dog person and I have told him off many times for the way he has spoken to my dogs over the years and his old dog that was put to sleep. When I was a teenager we had a lovely little rescue dog at home and I often remind my dad how much he loved her and that she was his baby and was always by his side. I remind him how when she was PTS he said he cried more than when hi mum died!! and he has cried and been so upset when my previous two boys had to be PTS. He loves my two and now thinks George is so gorgeous now he has settled down and even lets him kiss his face which is a first. Lastly a collegue I worked with also not a dog person would often say to a couple of us that a dog is not the same as a child and that loosing a child is far worse that a dog as we could just get another one? Well I will never know what loosing a child is like and it must be the worse thing ever, but when I have lost one of my boys it has been awful and I still cry at times when we talk about them. When I have chosen to have another each one has been so different as people are and fill my heart differently.

My best friend feels the same way as I do and don't care what others think her grown up boys laugh and say that they come second to the dogs. She tells my that when the time comes and her boys go to doggie hevern she could not have any more as she could not go through it again, but I could never be with out one as they give us sooo much love that having them and giving them a good life and sharing speical times is worth it. Sorry for the long rant just could'nt stop myself ranting xx


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

There is nothing wrong with treating Miss Darcy the way you do with the love and affection she deserves. Dogs don't invite themselves to live with us, when we take on a dog we make a promise to them that we will meet there needs. They always far exceed what we give them, I often think they are a million times better than humans. My boy Seymour is my baby. He always always makes me smile and gives me the gift of unconditional love. Why not share all your special moments with a creature that can do this?! Seymour is going to walk down the isle at my wedding. He is central to my life. And no, us poo lovers are not compensating for anything, we are the opposite, enriched with our cockapoos  xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Yogi bear said:


> Seymour is going to walk down the isle at my wedding.  xx


We want to include Rufus in a, hypothetical at this point, wedding here too. Ideally he'll be the ring bearer but I fear he might dash off with them. He can't throw flowers. He definitely will not give us away. 

I wonder what else he could do?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> We want to include Rufus in a, hypothetical at this point, wedding here too. Ideally he'll be the ring bearer but I fear he might dash off with them. He can't throw flowers. He definitely will not give us away.
> 
> I wonder what else he could do?


Sing. 

Apparently that isn't a long enough message so I guess he'll have to sing tunefully


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Brilliant! He sings very well already, I just need to refine it a bit. 

Going to the chappel and we're going to get maaaarrrriiiiieeeddd wooooooooooooooooooooo wooooooooooooooo woooooooooooooooo woooooooooooo wooooooooooooo wooooooooooooo


----------



## Jill L (Nov 2, 2012)

So - we give them food & drink, a nice comfy bed to sleep in, keep them warm, give them toys to play with and take them out for walks in the fresh air every day. We teach them right from wrong. We enjoy their company and involving them in every possible part of our lives. We do our best to protect them and keep them safe. We nurse them when they're ill and above all we love them. 
If that's treating them like children - GREAT! If only ALL children were treated like our dogs the world would be a better place.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I think there is a fine line between loving our dogs and including them in everything we possibly can, but mine do not sit at the table with me and eat what we eat. I don't dress them up in dresses etc, they are dogs not little humans.....and from what I have read on here, most of you are the same.....I won't be sending them off to uni either!


----------



## Jill L (Nov 2, 2012)

Me neither. Cindy's clever - but not that clever! When I said we involve them in everything possible I meant things like going on holiday, visiting family, curling up in front of the fire while we watch TV, spending time with them - basically doggy suitable activities. I agree letting them eat at the table, dressing them up etc is a step too far and as for nail varnish and colouring their fur; don't get me started....


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Cat 53 said:


> I think there is a fine line between loving our dogs and including them in everything we possibly can, but mine do not sit at the table with me and eat what we eat. I don't dress them up in dresses etc, they are dogs not little humans.....and from what I have read on here, most of you are the same.....I won't be sending them off to uni either!


Ralph doesn't sit at the table - he stands ON it! 
And I don't put him in dresses, only because he's a boy and I don't want to confuse him - but wait till Christmas, ruby will be in a reindeer outfit!!  x


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Ralph doesn't sit at the table - he stands ON it!
> And I don't put him in dresses, only because he's a boy and I don't want to confuse him - but wait till Christmas, ruby will be in a reindeer outfit!!  x


I can't WAIT to see Ruby stumpy reindeer 

Tilly's Christmas jumper has been finished and is getting posted tomorrow. Yay!! 

X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I think it is fun for the occasional dressing up but I hate it when people have dogs as accessories, as I'm sure we all do, May - you and Darcy seem to have a wonderful relationship, she must be about the most socialised dog around! I do think it is wrong when people baby pets too much if it is having a detrimental effect on them, like the snarly little dogs you see on the 'dogs with problems' type of tv, where the wife babies the dog and the husband can't get near. I think I spoil Dudley a bit too much with my time, I know I don't treat him as a baby but I do treat him as a much wanted, much loved dog that dictates most of my time these days, there have been one or two events recently that I have had to miss and this time I did wish I could have gone but that is the first time really since having him. I can totally understand how upsetting it must be to lose a much loved dog - already dreading the day. Am looking forward to seeing more wedding dog pictures on here in the future.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

well i may be jumped on by a lot of people here but here it goes,,I HATE doggie weddings, so sead and enough haa Haa


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Is it dogs getting married you object to or dogs as part of the wedding party, or dogs on the guest list? I'd rather have dogs invited than screaming bratty kids!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> I can't WAIT to see Ruby stumpy reindeer
> 
> Tilly's Christmas jumper has been finished and is getting posted tomorrow. Yay!!
> 
> X


Can't wait to see Ruby as a reindeer she will look adorable I bet Tilly will look adorable in her jumper can't wait. Molly isn't a big fan of the costume dress up ha! Eeyore didn't turn out so great Maybe she will be accepting of a Christmas gettup but probably not


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

bring a dog to your wedding great invite your friends to your dogs wedding not so great Haa Haa ,i just can't see dogs getting married..i think it is just a little much


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

sugerlump said:


> bring a dog to your wedding great invite your friends to your dogs wedding not so great Haa Haa ,i just can't see dogs getting married..i think it is just a little much


Yes, I meant pictures from human weddings with dogs attending!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

May its not wrong at all, Jasper is treated like our second child, We love him! I now have one beautiful daughter and a gorgeous fluffy boy! my daughter treats him like he's a little brother and I don't care what people think! I look at him and often wonder how I would bear it if he wasn't here. X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So I was one of those people who said I would never dress my dogs up, but then my sister in law for a traditional Korean costume for them and it was soooo cute!









Then came Halloween and I couldn't decide because they are soooo cute! Oh and turns out it was super girl not superman (but unthinkable was more comfortable in it)









And their latest, because they are soooo cute.









I will share my apple slices with them, but they also eat dry dog food as I barely cook for myself. I wouldn't really care if they eat with me except I don't want them getting used to eating table scraps as that was a big problem for my previous dog and I know other people don't like it when dogs beg like that. If I could, I would take my dogs everywhere with me but I don't because I am not allowed. Also I probably won't get a lot of work done as is just want to play with them. I don't really have an issue with people who die the dogs hair other than I think it's a lot of chemicals that's probably not safe being absorbed as when we die our hair it's only our head, not our whole body. If dressing up interferes with their ability to walk, play, chase, etc., then that's not good. Though my two were at daycare with their costumes and they played without a problem. No matter what though, I try really hard to make sure they are well behaved. They greet and play appropriately with both humans and other animals. Frankly, I've met plenty of children who are not and do not. I am often jealous of how much you can be with Miss Darcy as other than pet stores, not a lot of places lets me bring my two. Though maybe not for everyone but my two are my children. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

And what a beautiful two they are!! Xx


----------



## May Wong (May 18, 2013)

*To All My Fellow Poo-Crazy Friends ...*

I AM amongst people who do love their dogs unconditionally but not irresponsibly! For that I am grateful!

Darcy did not choose to have me. I chose to have her in my life - in more ways than one. And I choose to include her in my life whenever I can rather than leaving her alone at home. If not, she knows her place and she knows I will always come back for her. But when she's with me, I actually have a better time. Besides not worrying about her, she invites conversations. She behaves impeccably in stores and at restaurants because she's used to it. She's a city dog - familiar with cars, horns, sirens and she knows that waiting for a bus means we're possibly off to a park. She tells me when she doesn't like an escalator and thankfully she's still light enough for me to carry her. Yet there are things that set her off - in the least unexpected way. Those are things I need to look at - bad habits.

And Darcy has a wardrobe because I love shopping!!! But also I can't decide what works best - always experimenting - some to our detriment! She wears them when it's wet outside or freezing cold so she doesn't get all mucky - to minimise washing her. I have given away quite a few pieces and have a bag to take to Battersea before Christmas!

Darcy is my first dog at a ripe old age and set in my ways!!! Or at least I thought - till I rather she sleeps on my bed than not! I would never rise so early to walk in the park but now I get up early to pick up poo and give her a head start in the day! I never thought I would be rushing to ER at 2am because she's been having the runs all night! 

And how lucky we are to have others to go to ask when in doubt. In this way - it is like bringing up children - all those how-to books! All those different theories. And feeling absolutely guilty should I have done something wrong - will it damage her socially? Have I been feeding her incorrectly? It hurts when someone criticises you for doing something "wrong" - it's a major guilt like I have committed a crime! 

Today, whenever someone says - "she's only a dog" I no longer feel angry at them. I feel sorry - because they obviously have not had the opportunity to open their hearts to unconditional love and to see the undying loyalty of these doe-eyed creatures! Their loss.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Beautifully said may!
I think we all think and feel along those lines about all of our gorgeous poos x
With or without children - they are an integral part of our families and classed as a member xx


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

May Wong so well put, thank you.


----------



## Bella Girl (Sep 6, 2013)

Not at all. Its your baby not theirs. You are loving your baby and that is what you enjoy doing then don't stop. Loving your pet they way you want to love it is your right. I get told all the time I am being inhuman, stupid, need locked up, lost my mind, treat it like a real dog, etc. Don't care and I tell them not your dog so don't worry about. I am a new owner of a toy size and a little girl. She is my new baby and I do everything to make her happy, dress her up, buy her favorite accessories. Plus it makes our lives easier when they are happy and content. 

Continue to spoil,

Bella Girl


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

well just lets put it this way.we all of us here on (i love my cockapoo) have a gift be it one two or many.from heaven.now i say they came from heaven because there are no others on this planet that is like them .no other will love you as they do.no other will squeeze into your heart like they will. and as for you loving them that is your opchen.weather you want to love them as another child or love them as a member of the family .or even love them as a brother or sister, the choice is yours .and you have this overwhelming erge to take this mpreches little peice of love in your arms and say this is my little girl.it is your little girl/boy and no one can take that from you so all of you please enjoy the puppys /dogs little girls and boys .children and what ever you need to make your life full. remember you only go around once thanke you all i know o love my little girl to no end


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Awe lumpy! So well said. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

